# Eclipse - bisi benutzerunfreundlich



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

Hallo!

So hab heute Eclipse auf Linux installiert da ich den JBuilder net installieren wollte (da er mir zu groß erscheint), weil ich nur Testläufe auf Linux machen will (so mit mitdebuggen usw).



Installieren und das LanguagePack usw ging ja toll!

So, danach mal ein kleines Testprojekt angelgt, ging ja auch!

Sodala, danach ein weiteres Projekt angelegt und nix is.....

er macht nix auf! Toll net war...


So dann hab ich mich noch verklicht und habe ein paar so Hilfsfenster (Arbeitsbreich usw) zugemacht, wo kann man den das wieder einstellen das die da sind??

Was noch zum ärgern war, bis ich mal rausgefunden habe wo ich die Schriftgröße ändern kann.... (von leichter Bedienerführung haben die nix gehört .... wenn Bild nen Test zwischen JBuilder und Eclipse machen würden, würde der von allen so gehasste JBuilder wahrscheinlich 1000:0 gewinnen - bezüglich wieviele Klicks was umstellen).



Das weitere Problem, ich habe die anderen Projekte gelöscht (existieren nicht mehr) aber der supertolle Eclipse lässt mich kein Projekt anlegen (mit dem gleichen Namen) weil er sagt, dass es dieses Projekt schon gibt (bitte wo?? das gibts nima....)


Desweiteren, wie öffne ich in dem Blödsinn ein bestehends Projekt, weil einen Öffnen Button oder Menü habe ich bis jetzt vergeblichst gesucht (alter was soll der mist??)


Ich verstehe also mal überhaupt net warum jeder vom Eclipse so begeistert ist....

Die Handhabung von dem Teil ist ja komplett fürn Hugo (und ich kann mit dem vi Editor in Linux umgehen und der is auch net grad leicht) aber der Eclipse schlägt alles.




Also, ich würde gerne wissen:

1. Warum lässt mich der mein Projekt mit dem gleichen Namen nicht mehr anlegen?
2. Wie kriege ich die Fenster wieder hin (sprich wo ich sehen wieviele Klassen usw)
3. Wie öffne ich ein bestehends Projekt

und 4. Warum findet ihr diesen Editor so gut (da ist ein Texteditor besser... - oder gewöhnt man sich nach ner Zeit dran, das alles planlos irgendwo ist??)


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

Ich hatte nie diese Probleme mit Eclipse - doch ich kenne ähnliches. Habe mal versucht Netbeans zu nutzen fand ich aber total mies, weil ich Eclipse gewohnt bin



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich würde gerne wissen:
> 1. Warum lässt mich der mein Projekt mit dem gleichen Namen nicht mehr anlegen?
> 2. Wie kriege ich die Fenster wieder hin (sprich wo ich sehen wieviele Klassen usw)
> 3. Wie öffne ich ein bestehends Projekt
> ...


1. überprüf mal den workspace ob das noch ein Ordner mit dem Namen gibt. Lösche den ordner bzw. die .classpath und .project datei
2. unter Window -> Open Perspective -> Java
3. wenn das projekt im workspace ordner liegt einfach neues projekt mit dem namen des projekts bzw. neues projekt und dann auf den ordner mit dem projekt zeigen lassen... er importiert das dann automatisch

4. weil ich es als die beste IDE finden, bzw. weil ich mit daran gewöhnt bin, sehr komfortabel und mächtig usw... ich finds toll


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

Ist sind überhaupt keine Ordner in workspace!

Aber er lässt es einfach net zu, er sagt immer es existiert schon, schreibt aber unten hin, falls es ein Projekt schon gibt das so heißt würde er die Klassen importieren (er lässt mich ja net auf Weiter klicken...)

Das mit den Fenstern muss ich dann noch suchen!
3. War ein öffnen Button den so schwer zu programmieren??

4. hast du mal JBuiler benutzt, das ist mächtig, aber sicherlich net der eclipse.... (und ich nenn net etwas komfortabel, wo ich kein öffnen habe und wo ich zig Klicks brauche um ein kleines Fenters wieder herzubringen und die Schriftart zu erstellen -> man muss net alles in ein einziges Untermenü reinprogrammieren)


Sehr weit haben die net gedacht, als die da die Menüführung entworfen haben.....


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist sind überhaupt keine Ordner in workspace!
> Aber er lässt es einfach net zu, er sagt immer es existiert schon, schreibt aber unten hin, falls es ein Projekt schon gibt das so heißt würde er die Klassen importieren (er lässt mich ja net auf Weiter klicken...)


normalerweise liegt dann im workspace ordner schon ein solches Projekt... ???:L 



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit den Fenstern muss ich dann noch suchen!
> 3. War ein öffnen Button den so schwer zu programmieren??


den gibt es doch indirekt mit dem neuen java projekt !!! (in der toolbar der schicke Ordern mit dem J drinnen)
[/quote]



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 4. hast du mal JBuiler benutzt, das ist mächtig, aber sicherlich net der eclipse.... (und ich nenn net etwas komfortabel, wo ich kein öffnen habe und wo ich zig Klicks brauche um ein kleines Fenters wieder herzubringen und die Schriftart zu erstellen -> man muss net alles in ein einziges Untermenü reinprogrammieren)


für dich ist es natürlich wesentlich einfacher JBUilder zu nehmen weil du schon dort alle tricks kennst - ich bin mit Eclipse so was von zufrieden... warum wechseln ? ich finde es sehr einfach zu bedienen....

eins der besten sachen find ich z.b. die Templates (gibts wahrscheinlich auch bei anderen IDEs) - selber definieren oder vorhanden nutzen - "syso" ergibt System.out.println() - oder sich gleich ein Template für ein Singleton erstellen, für Dateieinlesen usw... ein Tastenkürzel und schon ist alles vorhanden


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

Achja, nochwas, wie füge ich da bitte bestehen Java Dateien zu meinem Projekt hinzu? Oder ist das auch net möglich???


Ich glaub ich werd wieder den JBuiler benutzen......


Jedes 08/15 Programm hat einen Öffnen Button, aber Eclipse net.... (das werd ich mein ganzes Leben jetzt net begreifen...)


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

dbac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den gibt es doch indirekt mit dem neuen java projekt !!! (in der toolbar der schicke Ordern mit dem J drinnen)




Da kann ich nur ein neues erstellen, gebe ich einen bestehenden Projektnamen ein, so wird der Weiter Button disabled....


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja, nochwas, wie füge ich da bitte bestehen Java Dateien zu meinem Projekt hinzu? Oder ist das auch net möglich???


ok - nochmal... 

New -> Project -> Java Project -> Projekt name eingeben und auf den Ordner mit den java dateien zeigen lassen... und das wars !!

bei mir läuft das immer so - ohne Probleme !

warum nutzt du denn dann nicht JBUilder weiter wenn dir eclipse net gefällt ?


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

Weil der Jbduiler zu groß ist um in auf der Linuxumgebung zum Installen.....


Habe jetzt den kompletten Workspace ordner gelöscht und dann erstellt und aufeinmal kann ich wieder das Projekt erstellen (...)

Aber wenn ich auf New->Project->Javaproject gehe und dann nen Namen eingebe, wo ist das ein Ordner mit Java Dateien anzeigen lassen?? 

Ich kann nur Namen eingeben und sagen wohin er was erstellt!

Nachdem ich dann auf Weiter klicke kann ich Bibliotheken usw hinzufügen aber keine java Dateien (habe 3.0 und auf Deutsch und ich finde nix.....)


Edit: Nochwas, jetzt nix gegen Eclipse, aber es gibt sicherlich mehr Threads zur Handhabung für Eclipse als für den JBuiler, da der Eclipse net wirklich benutzerfreundlich ist und Borland-Produkte das eigentlich immer sind....


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich auf New->Project->Javaproject gehe und dann nen Namen eingebe, wo ist das ein Ordner mit Java Dateien anzeigen lassen??


unter dem projekt namen gibt es die felder zusammengefasst unter "Location". die default location ist dein workspace (im feld "directory" siehst du wo der ordner angelegt wird.

Wenn du auf "... at external location" klickst kannst du über Browser den ordner in dem dein projekt liegt auswählen



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Nochwas, jetzt nix gegen Eclipse, aber es gibt sicherlich mehr Threads zur Handhabung für Eclipse als für den JBuiler, da der Eclipse net wirklich benutzerfreundlich ist und Borland-Produkte das eigentlich immer sind....


auch hier möchte ich sagen - gewöhnungssache.... ich finde es äußerst benutzerfreundlich... außerdem sage ich mal die vielen Handhabungsthreads entstehen weil eclipse grad n hype ist.... (v.a. an den Unis  )


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

Naja, aber trotzdem hätte man einfach nen Öffen Menü einbauen können, dann würden net zuviele Frage Threads auftauchen :bae:


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, aber trotzdem hätte man einfach nen Öffen Menü einbauen können, dann würden net zuviele Frage Threads auftauchen :bae:


schreibs an eclipse - vielleicht erhören sie dich   :lol:


----------



## dark_red (11. Nov 2004)

Hallo thE_29

Du scheinst dir ja bereits eine Meinung gemacht zu haben. Schade schade... Aber ich denke du bist nur ein wenig gefrustet, da Eclipse in einer anderen Liga spielt. 

Ersteinmal muss ich dich enttäuschen. Eclipse ist leider keine Java-IDE. Eclipse ist ein Art "Framework" für alles mögliche. Du kannst Eclipse erweitern und Plugins dazu schreiben. So kannst du zum Beispiel Eclipse als Grundlage für einen Textprozessor verwenden. Du musst nur das richte Plugin schreiben. Das ist nicht einfach ein einfaches Pluginsystem, dieses System ist richtig durchdacht und der Kern von Eclipse. Zuerst musst du also einmal Eclipse und seine Möglichkeiten kennen, um zu begreifen, was du dir überhaupt auf deine Festplatte geladen hast. 

Als eine Art "Referenzplugin" gibt es das Eclipse SDK, mit welchem du eigentlich Plugins für Eclipse entwickeln sollst. Praktischerweise ist das Eclipse SDK eine grosse Plugin-Sammlung mit der du Java-Entwickeln kannst. Diese Plugins erweitern Eclipse sozusagen zu einer Java IDE. Tolle Sache, oder? 



> So dann hab ich mich noch verklicht und habe ein paar so Hilfsfenster (Arbeitsbreich usw) zugemacht, wo kann man den das wieder einstellen das die da sind??



Also schön: Du hast also dich verklickt und danach etwas gemacht, wovon du nicht wirklich weisst, was du gemacht hast. Oder kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen einer Ansicht (View) und einer Perspetive (Perspective) erklären? 

Nicht? Schon schade, dass Eclipse nicht DAU kompatibel ist. Da muss man sogar etwas lernen, um programmieren zu können! 



> wenn Bild nen Test zwischen JBuilder und Eclipse machen würden, würde der von allen so gehasste JBuilder wahrscheinlich 1000:0 gewinnen - bezüglich wieviele Klicks was umstellen



Unglaublich wie schlecht Eclipse ist! Es ist sogar schlechter als Notepad! Notepad: 2 Klicks für ein neues Dokument; Eclipse mehr als 5! Da muss man sogar noch so blöde Projekte machen. Unglaublich kompliziert! Die von Eclipse sollten sich wirklich einmal mehr um den Benutzer kümmern! Da muss ich dir einfach recht geben! 



> Das weitere Problem, ich habe die anderen Projekte gelöscht (existieren nicht mehr) aber der supertolle Eclipse lässt mich kein Projekt anlegen (mit dem gleichen Namen) weil er sagt, dass es dieses Projekt schon gibt (bitte wo?? das gibts nima....)



Ich muss mich wiederholen. Es ist einfach eine Sauerei, dass sich der Entwickler mit der Entwicklungsumgebung befassen muss. Für was soll es überhaupt soetwas wie Projekte geben? Die stören ja nur! Bei Notepad kann ich Dokumente bearbeiten, ohne überhaupte ein Projekt zu haben. Klarer Fall: 2:0 für Notepad! 



> Ich verstehe also mal überhaupt net warum jeder vom Eclipse so begeistert ist....



Es ist mir auch ein völliges Rätsel! Eigentlich sollten alle mit Notepad entwickeln. Da muss man nicht einmal mehr ein Hirn haben, um es zu benutzten. Es ist also sogar Zombie freundlich!!!!!111Eins1111ElfPlusPlus!!! 



> Die Handhabung von dem Teil ist ja komplett fürn Hugo (und ich kann mit dem vi Editor in Linux umgehen und der is auch net grad leicht) aber der Eclipse schlägt alles.



Ja... die von VI haben auch an Dumme wie dich und mich gedacht! Zum Speichern: Datei -> Speichern.  Aber ich schätze VI wird nicht einmal in 10 Jahren nur ansatzweise so gut sein, wie unser Testsieger Notepad! 



> 1. Warum lässt mich der mein Projekt mit dem gleichen Namen nicht mehr anlegen?


Weil du dich nicht mit der Projektverwaltung von Eclipse befasst hast. Statt dessen breitest du deinen Frust hier aus. Wenn ich Probleme mit meiner Freundin habe, schreibe ich auch nicht ins Java-Forum, wie scheisse Frauen sind. Da Frage ich einfach still und konkret, wo den der G-Punkt liegt. Dann werde ich auch geholfen und bekomme keine so scheiss Antworten wie diese hier  



> 2. Wie kriege ich die Fenster wieder hin (sprich wo ich sehen wieviele Klassen usw)


Finde heraus, was Perspektiven sind und wie man diese verwaltet. Vielleicht kann man ja auch selbe Perspektiven machen. Am Ende siehst du Eclipse vielleicht sogar auch aus einer anderen Perspektive (was für ein schlechtes Wortspiel *g*).



> 3. Wie öffne ich ein bestehends Projekt


Ich dachte du hättest das Projekt gelöscht  Ansonst schau mal bei der Antwort auf Frage 1 nach... 



> 4. Warum findet ihr diesen Editor so gut


Du ahnst ja nicht einmal ansatzweise, wie mächtig das Ding ist. Aber für wofür muss man denn eine anoyme Klasse in einer Innere verwandeln? Das macht man doch schon von Anfang an richtig. Und wenn nicht, dann gibts ja Copy&Paste... nur noch ein wenig anpassen und fertig. Genau wie in der Steinzeit. Für was braucht man Türen? Man hat ja auch einen Stein vor der Höhle. Völlig planlos! Aber vielleicht gewöhnt man sich dran.  

PS: Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich bereits so abhängig von dem Editor, dass ich gar keine andere IDE für ein grösseres Projekt einsetzten möchte... Es fehlt mir immer etwas und das Gefühl ist irgendwie scheisse 


Zum Schluss noch ein Zitat, welches für mich den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft:


> *comrad (19th January 2004 10:25)*
> ich bin in mein Auto eingestiegen aber es funktioniert nicht. Was soll ich tun? Bitte kommt nicht mit so komplizierten Dingen wie Auftanken oder sowas, bin doch noob. Mein Bekannter arbeitet viel mit Autos und kennt sich aus, er meinte ich brauch sowas wie eine Schüssel. (???). Kann jemand vorbeikommen und es mir beibringen?


Ach ja, comrad hat das ironisch gemeint. Ich will ihn ja jetzt nicht als Vollidioten dastehen lassen


----------



## bummerland (11. Nov 2004)

applaus echt gute antwort!  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (11. Nov 2004)

Naja, trotz allem hat Eclipse ein paar Ecken und Kanten, die gerade den Umstieg von IDEs wie VisualStudio etwas erschweren.  Auf den ersten Blick hatte mir NetBeans wesentlich besser gefallen, weil es - für den VCC-Vorgeschädigten - intuitiver zu bedienen ist.
Inzwischen bin ich zu Eclipse umgeschwenkt und will auch nicht mehr zurück, aber jedesmal, wenn ich einem Kollegen Eclipse einrichte, muß ich mir Klagen zu exakt den Punkten anhören, die mich ursprünglich auch gestört haben.

Was mich nach wie vor irrtiert, ist die Möglichkeit, mehrere Projekte gleichzeitig geöffnet zu haben. Dadurch weiß Eclipse natürlich wieder nicht, welches "Run" genau zu benutzen ist. IMHO würde es völlig genügen, wenn man Dateien aus anderen Projekten oder was auch immer öffnen könnte, ohne aber das aktive Projekt zu ändern. Wenn man öfter mal die Projekte wechselt, ist das schon manchmal etwas nervend und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich keinen Vorteil darin, wie das Eclipse handhabt.

Ich finde auch einige der Defaulteinstellungen nicht so glücklich (SRC.ZIP nicht automatisch eingebunden, lokale API-Doku nicht automatisch eingebunden, falls im SDK-Verzeichnis installiert, "Outline"-View rechts kostet Platz und bietet nur Subinformationen aus dem Package View).

Aber wie gesagt: alleine durch den viel schnelleren Start, das eingebaute Refactoring und den ViualEditor ist Eclipse in meinen Augen klar vor NetBeans. Zumal auch NetBeans seine Merkwüdigkeiten hat


----------



## EagleEye (11. Nov 2004)

0xdeadbeef ich muß dir etwas wieder sprechen nen schnellen start macht eclipse nicht 
ich bin vor 2 wochen auf eclipse umgestiegen und hatte vorher nur nen einfachen editor mit syntaxhighlight (das reicht auch aus )
und daher bin ich schnellere starts gewohn


----------



## bernd (11. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, aber trotzdem hätte man einfach nen Öffen Menü einbauen können, dann würden net zuviele Frage Threads auftauchen :bae:



Aus dem selben Grund hab ich damals auch die Finger von Eclipse gelassen!  :meld:


----------



## thE_29 (13. Nov 2004)

@dark_red

ich will jetzt nicht deine Antwortengegen quoten sonst würdest du verlieren 

Ich hab schon in zig IDEs entwickelt mit genug verschiedenen Programmiersprachen das ich weiß, was gleich Benutzerfreundlich ist und nicht!

Vielleicht ist Eclipse ein mächtiges Tool, da es mehrere Programmiersprachen kann, ähm Visual Slick Edit kann das auch - ooooo, mit dem Arbeite ich ja auch....

Und hast du überhaupt ne Ahnung was VI ist?

weißt du wie man da speichert?? : x! = speichern 

da gibts keine Maus, da gibts kein Datei, da gibts nur Tastendrücke und dann kannst du das machen...

Net urteilen von Dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast ....


Ich hab mich über Eclipse aufgeregt, da es die Projekte nicht mehr gab, er aber trotzdem gesagt hat das es sie gibt.

Dann habe ich mich noch drüber aufgeregt, das es kein Öffnen gibt. Ich meine was soll den das, das man nicht mal was öffnen kann....

Dann noch um wieder Views/perspektive herzustellen.

Ich habs auch gefunden (o schreck - bin ja doch net so blöd, wie schade für dich) aber das könnte man alles Leichter machen!

Der Eclipse ist Benutzerunfreundlich und sag jetzt net, es hätte sich noch keiner über die Benutzerunfreundlichkeit von Eclipse aufgeregt

Ich finde VI auch super, aber gibs einem der das Teil net kennt und er wird es hassen.


Vielleicht wenn ich in der ARBEIT genug ZEIT hätte um mich mit Eclipse zu beschäftige, würde er mirr mal auch gefallen. Aber in der ARBEIT habe ich net unendlich ZEIT und ich sollte schauen das ich Projekte SCHNELL und EINFACH zum LAUFEN bringe!

Und nicht den ganzen Vormittag zu verschwenden, weil es einfach kein Öffnen gibt, weil man um ein Anzeigefenster wieder herzuholen in irgendwelchen Untermenüs rumsuchen muss....

Das ist alles net benutzerfreundlich und wenn man auf der Uni oder vielleicht auch in der Arbeit genug Zeit hat um sich mit dem Ding zu beschäftigen, dann kann man mit dem Ding sicher nach ner Zeit gut umgehen, nur diese Zeit habe ich nicht, also weg mit dem Ding!


Weil ein Öffne Projekt ist ja so schwer..... 


Außerdem bin ich zum Schluss auch draufgekommen, das die Projekte auch was mit dem Workspace zum tun haben, aber egal, ich werd mir den Eclipse irgendwann mal anschauen, wenn es mir jemand bezahlt (ich werde net bezahlt wenn ich 1 Tag lang nen Editor mal "erlernen" muss) oder mir jemand beibringt, solange bleibe ich bei dem (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gutem IDE JBuilder, bei dem alle wichtigen Funktionen sofort da sind und wo Einstellungen sehr leicht zum einstellen sind.

Desweiteren wirst du auch immer mehr FrageThreads zu Eclipse haben als zu JBuilder, da sich JBuilder von alleine erklärt was Eclipse net wirklich tut!



Und solange du nichts genaues über meine Person weißt, bezeichne mich net als DAU sonst, .....

Ich habe dich nicht persönlich beleidigt, und Eclipse auch nicht wirklich beschimpft, habe nur gesagt er ist net benutzerfreundlich und meine Punkte dazu geschildert!

Da braucht net so einer wie du herkommen, mich zu beschimpfen und sich dann als der SuperChecker von der Welt hinzustellen.

Edit: Ich will auch niemanden anflamen, aber ich brauch mich von dir net beleidigen zu lassen!
Sprich nicht wovon du keine Ahnung hast!
Du hast von mir keine Ahnung (was ich kann/wer ich bin)
Aber von Eclipse (die Punkte die ich geschildert habe) habe ich eine Ahnung - sonst hät ich mich nicht drüber augeregt


Edit2: Achja, der JBuilder ist sicherlich mächtige (vorallem die Enterprise Edition) da er net umsonst 600 MB hat und net umsonst so teuer ist (und das zahlt mir die Firma, also warum Eclipse..)


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Nov 2004)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 0xdeadbeef ich muß dir etwas wieder sprechen nen schnellen start macht eclipse nicht
> ich bin vor 2 wochen auf eclipse umgestiegen und hatte vorher nur nen einfachen editor mit syntaxhighlight (das reicht auch aus )
> und daher bin ich schnellere starts gewohn


Also ich mache Eclipse vieleicht 2 mal höchtens 3 mal am Tag an bzw. aus, denn ich will ja programmieren und mich nicht an schnellen Starts erfreuen. Der Zeitfaktor ist natürlich schon wichtig, aber die 2 Minuten für 3 Starts hat man schnell wieder drin      :bae: 

@thE_29
Einen Tag Einarbeitszeit für so ein mächtiges Tool ...  is doch geil -  das hat man nicht oft


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2004)

es ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied zu sagen: "Mhm - damit komme ich intuitiv nicht zu recht" oder "was is n das fürn Blödsinn / Scheiß"... deine Wortwahl war nicht sehr freundlich - das musst du auch einsehen....

BYGONES... 

nutze die IDE mit der du zurecht kommst, aber beschimpfte nicht andere IDEs weil du nicht mit ihnen zurecht kommst...


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2004)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 0xdeadbeef ich muß dir etwas wieder sprechen nen schnellen start macht eclipse nicht
> ich bin vor 2 wochen auf eclipse umgestiegen und hatte vorher nur nen einfachen editor mit syntaxhighlight (das reicht auch aus )
> und daher bin ich schnellere starts gewohn


hihi - stimmt - da gewinnt Notepad auch wieder...  :lol:


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EagleEye hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die schnellsten Programmstarts hat man aber immer noch, wenn man alles über Konsole einhämmert.  :autsch:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (13. Nov 2004)

Nur so am Rande: Ich habe explizit die Zeit zum Start von NetBeans und Eclipse verglichen. Das heißt nicht, daß Eclipse superschnell startet, nur daß es erheblich schneller startet als NetBeans. Bitte im Zusammenhang quoten,


----------



## EagleEye (13. Nov 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EagleEye hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nö nich direkt mein exEditor startet genauso schnell wie notepad :bae:


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Nov 2004)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur so am Rande: Ich habe explizit die Zeit zum Start von NetBeans und Eclipse verglichen. Das heißt nicht, daß Eclipse superschnell startet, nur daß es erheblich schneller startet als NetBeans. Bitte im Zusammenhang quoten,


Jo, das ist halt die Liga der Mammut-prgramme - OpenOfffice, Photoshop, etc die starten doch alle lange. Und wenn sich einer sagt ich nehm lieber MS Paint anstelle von Photoshop weil es schneller startet sach ich nur noch Prost-Mahlzeit und geh meiner Wege.


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :applaus:  :toll: 
q.e.d. 
achja - Acrobat nicht zu vergessen


----------



## thE_29 (13. Nov 2004)

Jo, gut dann war die wortwahl schlecht gewählt, werd ich halt umschreiben :bae:


----------



## dark_red (13. Nov 2004)

Hallo thE_29

Dein neues Posting ist ja schon lesenwert. Dein erstes war wirklich nur ein Posting, bei dem mir vor lauter gejammer schlecht wurde.



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weißt du wie man da speichert?? : x! = speichern


Weiss ich... Aber ich denke du solltest auch gemerkt haben, dass die Dinge nicht so sind, wie ich sie beschrieben habe.




> da gibts keine Maus, da gibts kein Datei, da gibts nur Tastendrücke und dann kannst du das machen...


das war eine Anspielung auf gvim



> Net urteilen von Dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast ....


Schönes Urteil von dir, aber du hast jetzt in diesem Bezug keine Ahnung. Ich bin seit Jahren vim-User und schleppe auch fast ebensolange mit vimrc usw mit. Ich habe nur auf ein - in meinem Augen - idiotisches Posting mit einem ebenso idiotischen Posting geantwortet. 




> Ich hab mich über Eclipse aufgeregt, da es die Projekte nicht mehr gab, er aber trotzdem gesagt hat das es sie gibt.


Ich empfehle dir, dich noch etwas näher mit Eclipse zu befassen. Es ist wirklich logisch, wenn man es erst einmal verstanden hat. 




> Der Eclipse ist Benutzerunfreundlich und sag jetzt net, es hätte sich noch keiner über die Benutzerunfreundlichkeit von Eclipse aufgeregt


Ein Punkt, den ich nicht verstehe. Bekomme ich in einer Firma eine neue 50000 € Maschine, muss mir diese auch erklärt werden. Eclipse ist ein Werkzeug und kein selbsterkärendes Programme, wie ein MP3 Player. 



> Vielleicht wenn ich in der ARBEIT genug ZEIT hätte um mich mit Eclipse zu beschäftige, würde er mirr mal auch gefallen. Aber in der ARBEIT habe ich net unendlich ZEIT und ich sollte schauen das ich Projekte SCHNELL und EINFACH zum LAUFEN bringe!


Wenn du die Zeit hättest, wird es dir sicher gefallen. Ich weiss nicht in was für Umständen du arbeitest, aber normalerweise kann man vom Arbeitgeber eine Schulung verlangen, bzw Zeit, um sich in ein neues Tool einzuarbeiten. Es nützt keinem Arbeitgeber etwas, wenn seine Arbeiter die Tools nicht kennen und unproduktv sind. 




> Desweiteren wirst du auch immer mehr FrageThreads zu Eclipse haben als zu JBuilder, da sich JBuilder von alleine erklärt was Eclipse net wirklich tut!


So einfach ist das nicht. Eclipse ist auch bei weitem weiter verbreitet und die erste Wahl für Neulinge, da es nichts kostet. 



> Und solange du nichts genaues über meine Person weißt, bezeichne mich net als DAU sonst, .....


Ich wollte dich nicht beleidigen, aber das ist halt meine Art, um mit Postings, wie deinem Ersten, umzugehen. 

PS: Drohen ist meist eine Schlechte idee  




> Edit: Ich will auch niemanden anflamen, aber ich brauch mich von dir net beleidigen zu lassen!


Wie gesagt: Es sollt keine Beleidigung sein und wenn du dies denoch als solche aufgefasst hast, will ich mich hiermit entschuldigen.




> Sprich nicht wovon du keine Ahnung hast!


Drohung? Weisst du denn, ob ich eine Ahnung habe, nachdem du ein Posting voller Ironie von mir gelesen hast? Falls ja, dann hast du eine auf dieser Welt einzigartige Gabe... 




> Edit2: Achja, der JBuilder ist sicherlich mächtige (vorallem die Enterprise Edition) da er net umsonst 600 MB hat und net umsonst so teuer ist (und das zahlt mir die Firma, also warum Eclipse..)


Schau dir mal Websphere AD an. Es ist mehr oder weniger Eclipse, nur mit 700 statt 70 Plugins. Das ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Macht aber einen Überzeugenden Eindruck. Eclipse SDK sieht daneben wie Spielzeug aus. Allerdings kostet das Produkt auch einiges...  


Hmm.. eigentlich wollte ich mich beim Antworten nur auf das Nötigste beschrenken... hat ja nicht geklappt!


----------



## Roar (13. Nov 2004)

juhuu IDE Flamewar.. wie lang hatten wir das nich mehr? *ergötz*

ich hab eclipse auch weggeworfen aus den gleichen gesichtspunkten, und dass es bei mir voll langsam war, aber das nur nebenbei.

und:


			
				dark_red hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Desweiteren wirst du auch immer mehr FrageThreads zu Eclipse haben als zu JBuilder, da sich JBuilder von alleine erklärt was Eclipse net wirklich tut!
> 
> 
> So einfach ist das nicht. Eclipse ist auch bei weitem weiter verbreitet und die erste Wahl für Neulinge, da es nichts kostet.



das is jawohl quatsch.
eclipse == erste wahl für neulinge? ich würde jawohl keinen neuling empfehlöen mit eclipse zu arbeiten. auch mir ist eclipse zu mumständlich und zu vollgepackt mit vielen features die ich nicht brauche. was soll ein blutiger anfägner damit denn bitteshcön aufangen?
netbeans,. JBuilder foundation version, JCreator LE,  GEL und viele weitere andere gute IDEs sind kostenlos.


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Nov 2004)

@Roar: Kommt drauf wie man Einsteiger definiert.


----------



## EagleEye (14. Nov 2004)

Roar du würdest es keinem empfehlen ich auch nicht 
aber es ist so das die meisten das machen und auch von hochschulen usw gemacht wird


----------



## dark_red (14. Nov 2004)

> ich würde jawohl keinen neuling empfehlöen mit eclipse zu arbeiten


Ja, aber was machen die Neulinge? Sie lesen von Eclipse und installieren sich das Ding.  :autsch: 

Ansonst ist es ja auch nach den ersten Java-Erfahungen mit einem Texteditor oft die erste IDE. Die meisten landen irgendwann einmal bei Eclipse und nicht bei JBuilder oder Netbeans.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Nov 2004)

Naja, warum sollte mir die Fa. eine Einschulung in Eclipse zahlen, wenn sie mir den JBuilder kaufen 

Ich hab den Eclipse nur deswegen installiert, weil ich Linux bei mir als VMware laufen habe lassen und da der JBuilder extremst resourcen frißt und ich nur noch 200 MB frei hatte, wollte ich Eclipse verwenden.

Habe jetzt aber mehr RAM zugeteilt und eine neue Partition in der VMWare eingerichtet, deswegen habe ich dann den JBuilder installed!

Aber wenn ich mal Zeit habe, schaue ich mir den mal an!


----------



## GiveEclipseAChance (10. Feb 2005)

N00b-Tutorials:
Installation, Grundlagen, Team, Tomcat, JUnit:
http://www.3plus4software.de/eclipse/index.html

Interssantes Einstiegs-Buch:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/850?GPP=eclipse

Deutsche Community
http://www.jsurfer.de/


----------



## Gast (11. Feb 2005)

Also wenn ich eine neue IDE unter die Finger bekomme, dann nehme ich ein altes Java-Projekt von mir und versuche einfach dieses Projekt zum Laufen zu bekommen. Dann kann ich die IDE schon ziemlich gut beurteilen.

Naja unter diesem Kriterium hat bei mir Eclipse nicht so gut abgeschnitten. In unserer "Geiz ist geil"-Zeit hat eine kostenlose IDE auch dann gute Chancen viele Benutzer zu finden, wenn sie nicht gerade die intuitivste ist. Andererseits, was der eine als intuitiv empfindet, wird ein anderer wieder als benutzerunfreundlich empfinden. Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. 

Gruß

Wolfgang Roller


----------



## dark_red (11. Feb 2005)

Ein Problem bei Eclipse ist halt, dass man sich erst mit der Projektverwaltung anfreunden muss. Es gibt da ein paar Helden, die glauben, dass sie in Eclipse genau gleich wie in Notepad arbeiten können und wundern sich, warum es nicht so geht, wie sie wollen.

Achja: Intuitiv, Benutzerfreundlich und Anfängerfreundlich sind verschwiedene Dinge, die nicht verwechselt werden dürfen. Oft leidet die Anfängerfreundlichkeit unter der Benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------

